
Ask HN: An app has access to my Google account, but access can't be revoked - TimWolla
I know that one OAuth app has access to my Google account, because Google does not ask me to grant permissions to that app when pressing the app&#x27;s log-in button. I am unable to find it in the list of apps with access to my Google account [1] though.<p>The app performs login using https:&#x2F;&#x2F;accounts.google.com&#x2F;o&#x2F;oauth2&#x2F;auth with scopes &#x27;openid email profile&#x27;.<p>I asked a few peers. For most of them the app does not appear in the list of authorized apps, for a few of them it does. After they revoked access and tried to log into the app again Google asked for permission and properly listed the app in the list of authorized apps again.<p>What can I do to revoke the app&#x27;s access to my Google account?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;myaccount.google.com&#x2F;permissions
======
TimWolla
I was able to solve the issue and revoke the access:

1\. I modified the URL to add the
`[https://www.googleapis.com/auth/plus.login`](https://www.googleapis.com/auth/plus.login`)
scope.

2\. This caused Google to re-ask me for approval, because I did not yet
acknowledge the scope.

3\. Afterwards the app appeared in my list of authorized apps.

4\. I revoked access there.

5\. I confirmed that access was revoked, when I tried to login back into the
app Google asked me for approval.

